
Show HN: SaaS Idea Is Python SaaS Boilerplate - KRains
https://github.com/SaaS-Idea/saas-boilerplate
======
KRains
SaaS Idea is a Python (Flask) boilerplate. Features it already has: \- User
authentication (registration with email, signup confirmation by email, login,
\- Integrated payment (Stripe) - user starts a trial, can select a plan, buy a
subscription, cancel, pause and resume it, and see all billing history \-
Dashboard with breadcrumbs component \- Loaders for pages and buttons

Dev features: \- Webpack support \- Handling 404 and 500 errors \-
Autocreation/autoupdating existing database \- Splitting all code into
units/components

Used libraries/frameworks: Python(Flask) / Vue.js / Bootstrap 4 / PostgreSQL

The main site is here: www.saas-idea.com

------
ianamartin
This is very cool. SaaSaaS. I like it.

